# Russian VS Sulcats



## PoisonOrchid (Sep 6, 2010)

Hmmm
I'm a slight dilemma
Well I was pretty head strong about getting a sulcata, but then a part of me said Russian
I know that sulcatas get massive and I really like that. And that they need a larger enclousure and cost more but that is fine.
I also heard sulcatas are somewhat like dogs when it comes to personality, where as Russians dont really care. 
But from YOUR own personal preference, what do you prefer?


----------



## Candy (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think that I've ever seen anyone decide between a Russian and a Sulcata there is just too much difference there.  I think you're going to find a split decision here as we have a lot of owners of Sulcatas and a lot of owners of Russians on here. I have heard that the Sulcatas have a personality more like a dog, but I have also heard that the Russians have great personalities too. I think it would be better for you to decide what size fits you better. I have a DT and I think his personality is one of the best I've seen.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 6, 2010)

If you have the room then I would say go for the Sulcata. The bigger the better  I don't personally own one but it sounds like they have incredible personalities.
(This coming from someone who has a Russian that I absolutely ADORE!)


----------



## dmmj (Sep 6, 2010)

I have both and while I love my little sulc, I definitely see more personality in a russian.


----------



## Laura (Sep 6, 2010)

I have both. and they both have personalities. the russian comes running for food just like the sulcatas do. If you can afford the space and heated shed and food bill for a sulcata, then rescue one. Lots in need of good homes. If you dont know if you will be living somewere with a nice yard in say,, five years.. dont get one. Russians can be moved easier and fit just about anywhere. Even apts. It really depends on your lifestyle and where you live.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 6, 2010)

Russians are little bulldozer, capable of moving moderate sized rocks. Now Sulcatas well.......big bull dozers, capable of doing some damage. =)
Cant compare.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 6, 2010)

Laura said:


> I have both. and they both have personalities. the russian comes running for food just like the sulcatas do. If you can afford the space and heated shed and food bill for a sulcata, then rescue one. Lots in need of good homes. If you dont know if you will be living somewere with a nice yard in say,, five years.. dont get one. Russians can be moved easier and fit just about anywhere. Even apts. It really depends on your lifestyle and where you live.



Great advice!


----------



## PoisonOrchid (Sep 6, 2010)

I am leaning towards sulcatas but now the russian is coming back
The only problem is that I can do a heated shed, but Im afraid that the russian will hibernate, and due to the smaller size, may get lost in the backyard.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been caring for Russians for over 10 years and have even hatched some. My experience with sulcatas is more a limited thing of only one year with two med/small sulcatas and like 2 yrs with a small guy. This means I haven't gotten to experience the joys of them being big and creating big problems and big memories too.

That cleared up, in my mind I have no doubt my favorite of the two are the sulcatas. Their size and those big legs just do something for me. Their personality is awesome and they seem to win nontortoise folks over with ease.
To me, there is just a magic and a luster to them, not found in the Russians.

As for my advice to you, really think hard before you get a sulcata. Visit somebody who has a fully grown one if you can. Seeing one in person, up-close, is a whole different thing then just seeing them in pictures.

Do you own your own place? If not, are you sure your landlord will let you bring in what may become an earth moving, foundation undermining, determined to go thru fences or under them, living tank. Of course they aren't all like that, but I like to prepare for the worse and hope for the best. 

What will you do in the winter? Can you afford the food these guys eat, the cost of heating their winter building, ect.., Do you have a strong back or how will you move one if you need to? 

Having a sulcata changes your lives in ways a Russian never will.


----------



## melbeebe1980 (Sep 6, 2010)

I would say sulcata. I just got a sulcata hatchling two months ago and love it. My fiance and I discussed getting a tortoise and a large one before I got the sulcata. We both like the idea of having a large tortoise, which a lot of our family and friends don't understand.


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2010)

What an interesting question. You are talking about two totally different worlds. Do you want a 150 pound monster that will wreck everything in its path and eat you out of house and home or do you want a mini version that you have to contain so that other animals don't get in your yard and eat him?

How large of a place do you have? Can you devote your entire backyard to a tortoise?

Sulcatas are a lot more fun and much more impressive, but they are also a lot more work and expense. Good luck choosing.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 6, 2010)

Candy said:


> I have a DT and I think his personality is one of the best I've seen.



 totally agree haha, had to comment!


----------



## PoisonOrchid (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I'll stick to Sulcata
Keeping a russian will require it to be confined to a small encloure that I will probably have to end up closing at night because of the occasional stray cats and the occasional hawks/crows/jays etc. 
The sulcata, will fit in. My little chihuahuas will at first bark at it, but will grow to ignore it(they did this when I got chickens).
DTs are cute, but super hard to find here.
Is $139 a decent price for a sully from a pet store? About 4-6 in.


----------



## motero (Sep 12, 2010)

You can get 8-10 inches on Phoenix craigslist for that price range. Phoenix is flooded with these guys.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 12, 2010)

I would try very hard to adopt a Sulcata before supporting the breeding of them. My personal opinion, but something to think about. I would much rather get a Craig's list one than the pet store one. That price sounds about right for a pet store. If you went to a show or bought one online you may see a price half that. Adoptions can vary from free to expensive for an adult Sulcata. The price shouldn't really matter though as you will end up spending so much more on the set up, vet costs, etc. Do you have a chemical free yard? Are you going to get the yard set up and some weeds and food growing before you get the Sulcata? It takes a lot of land to sustain a Sulcata without having to resort to buying food, which isn't as healthy for them anyways. Here's a good article to read: http://turtlerescues.com/sulcata_challenge.htm With a small or even a large Sulcata you still need to sorry about predators, and even theft. Most people like to lock their Sulcata in at night. Good luck!


----------



## Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

RESCUE ONE! a 4-6 inch sulcata is the SAME AS A RUSSIAN!! for a year.. you cant just toss it in your back yard.. you will need to isolate it or lose it. 
I would do more homework if I were you. go visit real sulcatas and see how thier caretakers have thier yards set up etc. 
Do you own your home? Are you moving? chihuashuas can damage a small sulcata and they should not have acces to its yard. Even when bigger. Are your dogs on Heartguard to prevent heartworm? if your torts eat your dogs poop after they get that med, it can poison your tortoise.


----------

